# The Chef's Art



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This book rocks!

The sauces section made more sense than any other book I've read on the topic. 

I finally understand how to debone poultry intact. Not sure I can do it yet, but I understand how it's done.

Decent on sausage, fun on game.

All around very useful. I really like it's theoretical approach based on classic cooking as an interpretation on modern restaurant fare. Probably the best theory book I've read so far.

Recommended.

Phil


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

How is it in comparison to Professional Cooking?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I haven't read that to compare. The closest I've read is probably the New Professional Chef. Chef's Art is better on theory, but you get more recipes and restaurant operation in Professional Chef.

Phil


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good recommendation Phil,

This book is one on top of my "to buy" books.


----------

